# [gelöst] udev: USB-Massenspeicher beim Boot nicht erkannt

## bas89

Hallo allesamt,

ich habe seit einigen Monaten das nervige Problem, dass USB-Festplatten/Sticks nicht in der KDE-Geräteverwaltung angezeigt werden, wenn selbige beim Booten im Rechner stecken. Wenn ich sie, nachdem der Rechner hochfuhr, wieder abziehe und anstecke, klappt alles prima. Es fehlen komplett die Gerätedateien unter /dev, so dass ich einen Fehler bei udev vermute.

Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass der Bug gefixt wird, aber es passierte nichts. Habt ihr eine Idee? Ich nutze

KDE 4.6.3

udev 151-r4 extras -devfs-compat -old-hd-rules -selinux -test

Linux 2.6.38-tuxoniceLast edited by bas89 on Tue May 10, 2011 8:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## V10lator

Also hotplug funzt, coldplug aber nicht? Bis jetzt kenne ich nur das Gegenteil...  :Shocked: 

Nunja, PC aus machen, USB-Stick anstecken, booten, direkt nach dem Boot die Ausgabe von dmesg sichern. Dazu noch die Ausgabe von lsusb.

Danach PC wieder aus, USB-Stick abziehen, nochmal booten, wieder direkt nach dem Boot die Ausgabe von dmesg sichern.

Diese 3 Ausgaben hätte ich ganz gerne.  :Smile: 

//EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> Just to make sure: did you edit /etc/conf.d/rc, so that RC_COLDPLUG is
> 
> set to "yes"?

 Quelle: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/udev-coldplug--ftopict396007.html

----------

## bas89

Ist es schlimm, wenn ich keine Datei namens /etc/conf.d/rc habe?  :Sad:  Anscheinend ja. Ich starte ein emerge -1 openrc, vielleicht komme ich so an eine Konfigurationsdatei.

```
sys-apps/openrc

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.8 (~)0.7.0 (~)0.8.2 0.8.2-r1 **9999 {debug elibc_glibc kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux ncurses pam selinux unicode}

     Installed versions:  0.8.2-r1(10:40:01 01.05.2011)(elibc_glibc kernel_linux ncurses pam unicode -debug -kernel_FreeBSD -selinux)
```

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/rc
> 
> /etc/conf.d/rc has been deprecated and any settings you have in there will need to be migrated to the appropriate settings in /etc/rc.conf. Please read through /etc/rc.conf and /etc/conf.d/rc and migrate the settings. Once you are complete, delete /etc/conf.d/rc.

  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

In der rc.conf befindet sich nichts mit coldplug. Das könnte jedoch interessant sein, sollte ich es auskommentieren?

```
# rc_hotplug is a list of services that we allow to be hotplugged.

# By default we do not allow hotplugging.

# A hotplugged service is one started by a dynamic dev manager when a matching

# hardware device is found.

# This service is intrinsically included in the boot runlevel.

# To disable services, prefix with a !

# Example - rc_hotplug="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.

# Example - rc_hotplug="*"

# This allows all services to be hotplugged

#rc_hotplug="*"
```

Zu den Logdateien werde ich erst heute Abend kommen. Danke für deine Hilfe.

----------

## V10lator

Sag doch gleich das du OpenRC verwendest.  :Wink: 

Auf meinem Desktop PC läuft das auch, dort ist die von dir genannte Zeile jedoch ebenso auskommentiert. Hat denke ich auch weniger mit coldplug zu tun.  :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

Ich hab mal kurz nach coldplug durch /etc gegrepped, da findet sich in /etc/conf.d/udev etwas. Auch das udev-initscript frägt nach rc_coldplug.

Hast du auch sicher nicht deinem kernel ein "nocoldplug" mitgegeben?

----------

## musv

 *V10lator wrote:*   

> Sag doch gleich das du OpenRC verwendest. 

 

Öhm, gibt's den noch was anderes Gebräuchliches unter Gentoo?

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *V10lator wrote:*   Sag doch gleich das du OpenRC verwendest.  
> 
> Öhm, gibt's den noch was anderes Gebräuchliches unter Gentoo?

 

 *Quote:*   

> ="eselect news read 7"]On 2011/05/08, you will see an update for sys-apps/baselayout to
> 
> 2.x and a new package, sys-apps/openrc.

 

Erst am 8.5.2011 (also vorgestern) kam das update. Da manche Leute nicht alle paar Tage ein Update machen, kann man openrc momentan noch nicht zwingend voraussetzen  :Smile: 

----------

## V10lator

Ein wenig googeln hat ergeben das udev neu installieren eventuell helfen könnte.

Aber ich denke wir sollten wirklich auf die logs warten bevor wir weiter ins blaue raten  :Wink: 

@TS: Eventuell wäre die Ausgabe von "rc-update show" noch hilfreich.

----------

## bas89

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab mal kurz nach coldplug durch /etc gegrepped, da findet sich in /etc/conf.d/udev etwas. Auch das udev-initscript frägt nach rc_coldplug.
> 
> Hast du auch sicher nicht deinem kernel ein "nocoldplug" mitgegeben?

 

Nein, dem Kernel wird sowas nicht mitgegeben. 

```
# udev can trigger coldplug events which cause services to start and

# kernel modules to be loaded.

# Services are deferred to start in the boot runlevel.

# Set rc_coldplug="NO" if you don't want this.

# If you want module coldplugging but not coldplugging of services then you

# can disable service coldplugging in baselayout/openrc config files.

# The setting is named different in different versions.

# in /etc/rc.conf: rc_hotplug="!*" or

# in /etc/conf.d/rc: rc_plug_services="!*"

#rc_coldplug="YES"
```

Ich kommentier das mal aus und starte neu, fertige dann die Logdateien an. Das brachte keine Änderung. Hier eine dmesg-Ausgabe mit angeschlossener USB-Platte beim Booten: http://pastebin.com/v8PjNvVJ

```
12:00 bas89 ~ :) % lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components F5D7050 Wireless G Adapter v3000 [Ralink RT2573]

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH CyMotion Master Linux Keyboard

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 046d:c051 Logitech, Inc. G3 (MX518) Optical Mouse
```

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.  Die sollte es sein.

Ohne USB-Festplatte: http://pastebin.com/9SmqFBAA

```
12:05 bas89 ~ :) % lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components F5D7050 Wireless G Adapter v3000 [Ralink RT2573]

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH CyMotion Master Linux Keyboard

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:c051 Logitech, Inc. G3 (MX518) Optical Mouse

```

```
12:13 root /home/bas89 :) # rc-update show

              keymaps |                                           boot

            savecache |                          shutdown             

    hibernate-cleanup |                                           boot

                 sshd |                                   default     

            killprocs |                          shutdown             

       udev-postmount |                                   default     

                  xdm |                                   default     

               sysctl |                                           boot

                dmesg | sysinit                                       

              urandom |                                           boot

          consolefont |                                           boot

             bootmisc |                                           boot

              hwclock |                                           boot

                  lvm |                                           boot

           consolekit |                                   default     

             cpufreqd |                                   default     

               smartd |                                   default     

                 fsck |                                           boot

                local |                nonetwork          default     

       NetworkManager |                                   default     

                 ntpd |                                   default     

             netmount |                                   default     

                cupsd |                                   default     

             sysklogd |                                   default     

                fcron |                                   default     

        device-mapper |                                           boot

                 root |                                           boot

                 swap |                                           boot

                 dbus |                                   default     

                devfs | sysinit                                       

             mount-ro |                          shutdown             

              modules |                                           boot

         termencoding |                                           boot

                 udev | sysinit                                       

           localmount |                                           boot

                 mtab |                                           boot

               net.lo |                                           boot

               procfs |                                           boot

                acpid |                                   default     

            alsasound |                                           boot

             hostname |                                           boot

```

Großer edit: Das Forum verträgt die großen dmesg-Ausgaben nicht.

----------

## V10lator

Bei dir werden nur wenige USB-Treiber registriert. usb-storage fehlt vollständig. Ist der nur als Modul vorhanden?

Wenn du ohne USB-Stick/-Platte hochfährst, dir dann die Ausgabe von dmesg ansiehst (nur die letzte Zeile merken, am besten die Zeitangabe  :Wink: ), dann den USB-Stick/die USB-Platte ansteckst und erneut die Ausgabe von dmesg ansiehst, was kam dazu?

P.S. Ist es normal das deine CPU keinen festen Speed hat?

[    0.000000] Detected 3000.122 MHz processor.

vs

[    0.000000] Detected 2999.954 MHz processor.

----------

## bas89

USB-Storage ist als Modul einkompilliert. Ich hätte gedacht, dass udev das schon von selbst hinbekommt, das richtige Kernelmodul zu laden, auch beim Boot. Ich kompilier es mal fest ein und boote neu, dann gebe ich dir die weitere Info.

```
[   72.996409] hub 2-3.4:1.0: port 3 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

[   72.996656] usb 2-3.4.3: USB disconnect, address 6

[   73.177285] usb 2-3.4.3: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[   73.257284] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c051

[   73.257288] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   73.257290] usb 2-3.4.3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[   73.257293] usb 2-3.4.3: Manufacturer: Logitech

[   73.261209] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3/2-3.4/2-3.4.3/2-3.4.3:1.0/input/input5

[   73.261276] generic-usb 0003:046D:C051.0004: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-3.4.3/input0

[   74.020408] hub 2-3.4:1.0: port 3 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

[   74.020656] usb 2-3.4.3: USB disconnect, address 7

[   74.208409] usb 2-3.4.3: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

[   74.913284] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c051

[   74.913287] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   74.913290] usb 2-3.4.3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[   74.913293] usb 2-3.4.3: Manufacturer: Logitech

[   74.917738] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3/2-3.4/2-3.4.3/2-3.4.3:1.0/input/input6

[   74.917834] generic-usb 0003:046D:C051.0005: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-3.4.3/input0

[   75.556409] hub 2-3.4:1.0: port 3 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

[   75.556656] usb 2-3.4.3: USB disconnect, address 8

[   75.746282] usb 2-3.4.3: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

[   75.837282] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c051

[   75.837286] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   75.837289] usb 2-3.4.3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[   75.837291] usb 2-3.4.3: Manufacturer: Logitech

[   75.841456] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3/2-3.4/2-3.4.3/2-3.4.3:1.0/input/input7

[   75.841552] generic-usb 0003:046D:C051.0006: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-3.4.3/input0

[   76.580408] hub 2-3.4:1.0: port 3 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

[   76.580657] usb 2-3.4.3: USB disconnect, address 9

[   77.384282] usb 2-3.4.3: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

[   77.464284] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c051

[   77.464287] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   77.464290] usb 2-3.4.3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[   77.464293] usb 2-3.4.3: Manufacturer: Logitech

[   77.469186] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3/2-3.4/2-3.4.3/2-3.4.3:1.0/input/input8

[   77.469280] generic-usb 0003:046D:C051.0007: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-3.4.3/input0

[   77.860406] hub 2-3.4:1.0: port 3 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

[   77.860652] usb 2-3.4.3: USB disconnect, address 10

[   78.039292] usb 2-3.4.3: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

[   78.119282] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c051

[   78.119286] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   78.119288] usb 2-3.4.3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[   78.119291] usb 2-3.4.3: Manufacturer: Logitech

[   78.123613] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3/2-3.4/2-3.4.3/2-3.4.3:1.0/input/input9

[   78.123683] generic-usb 0003:046D:C051.0008: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-3.4.3/input0

[   78.628783] hub 2-3.4:1.0: port 3 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

[   78.629034] usb 2-3.4.3: USB disconnect, address 11

[   78.812289] usb 2-3.4.3: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

[   78.892283] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c051

[   78.892286] usb 2-3.4.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   78.892289] usb 2-3.4.3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[   78.892291] usb 2-3.4.3: Manufacturer: Logitech

[   78.896056] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3/2-3.4/2-3.4.3/2-3.4.3:1.0/input/input10

[   78.896123] generic-usb 0003:046D:C051.0009: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-3.4.3/input0

[   91.349298] usb 2-3.4.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

[   91.435284] usb 2-3.4.1: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=1021

[   91.435287] usb 2-3.4.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[   91.435289] usb 2-3.4.1: Product: Ext HDD 1021

[   91.435291] usb 2-3.4.1: Manufacturer: Western Digital

[   91.435292] usb 2-3.4.1: SerialNumber: 7D1652607822

[   91.441012] scsi8 : usb-storage 2-3.4.1:1.0

[   92.444054] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       Ext HDD 1021     2002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[   92.444207] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[   92.445165] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 2930272256 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)

[   92.446165] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

[   92.447163] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

[   92.447165] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   92.448912] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

[   92.449913] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

[   92.449915] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   92.464674]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2

[   92.466664] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

[   92.467661] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

[   92.467663] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   92.467665] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

```

Das kommt hinzu. Und die Platte erscheint einwandfrei im Systray.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Ist es normal das deine CPU keinen festen Speed hat? 
> 
> [ 0.000000] Detected 3000.122 MHz processor. 
> ...

 Ich denke, dass das halt im Bereich der Messunsicherheiten liegt. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mir da Sorgen machen muss...Last edited by bas89 on Tue May 10, 2011 8:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

Tatsache, das feste Einkompilieren von usb-storage hats gebracht! Sollte ich das als Bug melden?

----------

## V10lator

Gut das es nun funktioniert.  :Smile:  Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist: Beim überfliegen deiner dmesg Ausgaben ist mir aufgefallen das du OHCI und UHCI im Kernel hast:

```
[    0.260501] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.260572] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
```

Dieser wird aber garnicht gebraucht. Dein USB-Chip lässt sich via UHCI und EHCI ansprechen, OHCI kannst du also gefahrlos entfernen (Außer du planst eine USB-Karte in deinem Rechner zu verbauen, es könnte sein das der Chip darauf dann OHCI braucht.  :Wink: ).

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Sollte ich das als Bug melden?

 

Schaden kanns nicht, nur vorher nachgucken ob der Bug vielleicht schon gemeldet wurde.  :Wink: 

----------

## bas89

Ich habe ihn hier gemeldet, aber noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366893

Jedenfalls danke ich euch sehr für eure Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

